
Why I prefer asynchronous communication via email? - wenbin
https://broadcast.listennotes.com/why-i-prefer-asynchronous-communication-via-email-295977c1e735
======
siruncledrew
This is why I like Elon Musk's advice of: If you are in a meeting, and are not
needed/contributing, just walk out. There should just be an expectation of
politeness that this is acceptable. Over and over again, I hear people
complain about meetings, mostly because they exhausted their purpose for
attending and then just sat there bored while other stuff went on. Think about
it this way - If you go to a party do you sit around in a group of 10 people
all night while conversation evolves and moves on to tangential topics or sub-
conversations you are no longer a part of, but still sitting in on anyways?
No, that would be a huge buzzkill. At least with teleconferences, you could
mute the line and do other stuff, but with in-person drawn out meetings,
there's nothing to do but sit there, which wastes time and resources for the
sake of not looking rude.

Email for asynchronous communication still has it's drawbacks. One of them is
people sucking at email. Too many/too few emails. Lack of descriptive
information or typos which create mixed messages and more emails. Long-ass
email threads that match the terrible UX of reading a Reddit comment with
hundreds of sub-comments. People getting dropped off CC/BCC then needing to be
filled in. Email getting treated like chat. Dozens of replies about "When are
you free?" when trying to schedule things. Email is still far from perfect and
also takes up a lot of time in communicating.

